

Business Insider recommends smoking, says it makes you smarter - zengr
http://www.businessinsider.com/25-research-based-ways-to-increase-your-intelligence-2012-7

======
laconian
Quoted for posterity. One of the most amazingly crappy articles I've seen come
out of the SEO content mills.

"1. Coffee and cigarettes. 2\. For nonsmokers, coffee and a donut. 3\. Chew
gum. 4\. Doodle. 5\. Red Bull. 6\. Think about college professors. Don't think
about morons. 7\. Sniff rosemary. 8\. Do NOT take an IQ test or be ranked by
intelligence. 9\. Have good relationships, be social and adopt other people's
perspectives. 10\. Exercise. 11\. Listen to some Bach or Mozart. 12\. Better
yet, learn how to play some Bach or Mozart. Or learn any new skill. 13\. Stop
multitasking. 14\. Guys, stay away from pretty girls. Don't even think about
them. 15\. Get enough sleep every night. 16\. Finish what you start. 17\. Lay
down to improve problem solving. 18\. Believe you can become smarter. 19\. Try
out certain nutritional supplements. 20\. Feed your superstitions. 21\. Talk
to yourself. 22\. Stay away from the color red. 23\. Avoid situations where
you feel out of control or powerless. 24\. Avoid rejection. 25\. Get a boss
who thinks you're a genius."

